# red cockapoo rare?



## Claire-eddie (Dec 30, 2013)

Is it true that red cockapoo's are rare?

It seems everywhere i take Eddie, I'm being told they havent seen a red one before and twice now i have had breeders approch me saying he is a rare colour and would be good for breeding! one of the breeders even offered me money for him! ermmmm...NOOO!

I'm shocked at the responses of him as all the litter was a red colour, and being a new owner of a cockapoo, i didnt think the colour was particually special/ rare.

what do you think?

I can't say ive seen another red one but maybe just not come accross one yet in my area

x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby is a red, and there are some other beautiful reds on here.
I think breeders can sometimes try and sell them as "rare" to get a premium price.
Reds can also fade, but I agree they're seems to be more black or cream cockapoos about.


----------



## Claire-eddie (Dec 30, 2013)

hi, thanks for the reply, do you have a closer picture of ruby so i can see how red she is? 

i dont think i paid more for eddie being red.... it seemed pretty average from research x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Claire-eddie said:


> hi, thanks for the reply, do you have a closer picture of ruby so i can see how red she is?
> 
> i dont think i paid more for eddie being red.... it seemed pretty average from research x


I didn't pay extra either, Ruby's breeder didn't believe in it.
Some sables & Merle's can also cost more!!
Here's a latest picture of ruby, rolling in the sand.....


----------



## Claire-eddie (Dec 30, 2013)

how cute!!! Eddie is very similar... same coat as well, not tight curles but not straight like a spaniel. I've seen most cockapoos with hair like a poodle. you and i got just right! x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Post a pic of Eddie if you can x


----------



## Claire-eddie (Dec 30, 2013)

im not sure how?


----------



## Claire-eddie (Dec 30, 2013)

it uploaded.. is it there?!! haha its sideways too. woops- sorry, i see it is there now, cant seem to rotate it. that is Eddie in scotland on holiday. he has a white chin and a white patch on his chest and a fine white patch on his head. fading now  he also has white tips on his feet. such a lovely lad


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous eddie! X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He's a sweetie.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

I've had the same response from people too commenting on Seymours colour. Personally I don't think it's a rare colour as his whole litter was red and I've seen many others at the cockapoo club. Maybe others just prefer to choose apricots and blacks? Anyway, ruby and Eddie are beautiful. Here is my boy...

More pictures also on:
https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Seymour has always been stunning! Then there's ghandi & milo & of course my ruby inspiration, my favourite..... Willow! X
And little nina, a lovely golden red.
Any more reds out there I've not mentioned? (Apologies)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Red is not rare in the states but most breeders charge more for red. Willow was dark red but she had faded. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Red I'd not rare in the states. Willow was dark red but she had faded.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow that's a big difference Donna - still amazingly gorgeous!! I think ruby is going the same way, I look and she is much lighter underneath, but I was looking again, and the fur right next to her skin looked darker again?
I'll have to get the doggy hair dye out to touch up her roots!  x


----------



## Claire-eddie (Dec 30, 2013)

clearly these aparant 'breeders' dont have a clue then?!! i fell in love with him the moment i saw him regardless of the colour. I just wanted to see if it was really true about the colour x


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Ha! Aww Willows face...it says a thousand words! Love her x

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

The Reds are sooo gorgeous, just so rich and stunning...it is such a shame that they fade.

Donna I can't believe willow is that much lighter...is it the flash in the camera?? 

She is the deepest Red I've seen so be interesting to see how her coat develops, she'll never be blonde I'm sure!!  

Now...maybe this sounds stupid so excuse my duklness but given that it's the poodle gene that causes the fading, if the red comes from the cocker ..does that mean it's less likely to fade??!!  

Genetics was never my forte...need Karen (Wilfiboy) to explain.... 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I disagree with charging more for certain colours, I think that's an unethical marketing ploy. All cockapoos are special no matter their colour. A lot of people approach me too about Nina as she is quite a unique golden red colour with a thick straight coat.. Not sure quite what the fuss is, I like them all. Yes I wanted a red/gingery poo but that's because I'm attracted to that colouring in humans too ... I certainly wouldn't pay more for it though!

Here is my Nina Ballerina...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mairi - Ruby's mum was a red american cocker & dad was a red toy poodle?? These mixes and genes confuse me no end! X
After her first cut she went darker? But now looks lighter underneath


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Red is not rare in the states but most breeders charge more for red. Willow was dark red but she had faded.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Love Willow, love that they can fade too! It's beautiful to watch


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Do both the poodle and the cocker need to carry the red gene to produce red pups 

It is dreadful though how breeders are charging way over the odds based on colour... When I was looking the creams were definitely the more popular and charging more.

Wonder what the new 'in colour' will be....my bet is sable 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Mairi - Ruby's mum was a red american cocker & dad was a red toy poodle?? These mixes and genes confuse me no end! X
> After her first cut she went darker? But now looks lighter underneath


I know Nina isn't that dark fox red, she's more orange  but her roots are sometimes darker then sometimes they look lighter... I never know what will happen.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Do both the poodle and the cocker need to carry the red gene to produce red pups
> 
> It is dreadful though how breeders are charging way over the odds based on colour... When I was looking the creams were definitely the more popular and charging more.
> 
> ...


Merle I bet..


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Mairi - Ruby's mum was a red american cocker & dad was a red toy poodle?? These mixes and genes confuse me no end! X
> After her first cut she went darker? But now looks lighter underneath


Oh well Ruby's got strong genes there surely!!! 

I don't think I've ever seen a Red American cocker before  ..I thought Christine's American cockers were buff? 

Do you have a pick of her? Would love to see her 

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I see nina is a bit of a table dweller?? It must be these reds.....
Ruby at our caravan


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

We've found that Seymour has gone the other way...darker! Here are his puppy pics compared to most recent. His parents were both red. the fun of our poos is partly their coats, curly, smooth, cafe au lait from choc, silvers, sables aww i want them all! X

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Merle I bet..


Very few breeders though 

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Oh well Ruby's got strong genes there surely!!!
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a Red American cocker before  ..I thought Christine's American cockers were buff?
> 
> ...


I'll see what I can find.... She's on the website x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I see nina is a bit of a table dweller?? It must be these reds.....
> Ruby at our caravan


How can you resist? Nina loves to look out.. Eek don't tell the guests


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Very few breeders though
> 
> xxx


True, but hopefully they don't charge more.. I know they do in US. They are all little lives, I hate to think a higher price is put on them.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I see nina is a bit of a table dweller?? It must be these reds.....
> Ruby at our caravan


Awww she is such a wee doll... She's tiny 

I could just eat her 

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Oh well Ruby's got strong genes there surely!!!
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a Red American cocker before  ..I thought Christine's American cockers were buff?
> 
> ...


This is the gorgeous Ella, dad was Oliver (with a twist!) ....
Please note this picture is taken from Christine's website and is not one of mine and I hope I don't get into trouble for copyright!!!!
Ella looks like she was darker if you look at her ears?.. 
She was so lovely and let us near her pups - but kept a very watchful motherly eye on them - so sweet & Oliver.... A real little giddy character x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww she's gorgeous isn't she  ... Very like Molly's mum 

I've seen Oscar too...v handsome boy !!! 

xxx


Oops Oliver !!


----------



## redessa (Nov 11, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Oh well Ruby's got strong genes there surely!!!
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a Red American cocker before  ..I thought Christine's American cockers were buff?
> 
> ...


Daisy's mother was an American cocker spaniel. The sire was a very red poodle. Frankly, I was hoping for a more golden colored puppy (my parents have 2 cockers who are both blonde) but decided Daisy's coloring wasn't a deal breaker. It wasn't till after we got her and people started commenting on what a beautiful red coat she has and how unusual it is that I realized I'd gotten a "better" looking dog than I'd originally wanted. Now, I'm hoping her color doesn't fade. But, of course, I love her to bits no matter what she looks like.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow started fading at ten months. She also started getting a lot of white down her back. I joke that she looks frosted. She is beautiful no matter what. Her mom was an F2 red and white parti and dad was an F2 red tux.




















Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow Donna can't believe how she has faded I never really noticed until you posted. She is still adorable but she used to be such a rich red color. Molly's brown has changed too ...it's lighter now sort of like an auburn...people comment on her big brown head all the time they always say I have never seen a brown like that Willow is adorable!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Wow Donna can't believe how she has faded I never really noticed until you posted. She is still adorable but she used to be such a rich red color. Molly's brown has changed too ...it's lighter now sort of like an auburn...people comment on her big brown head all the time they always say I have never seen a brown like that Willow is adorable!


People always think Willow is brown. I really loved the deep red but she is my heart and her color doesn't matter one bit. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Willow started fading at ten months. She also started getting a lot of white down her back. I joke that she looks frosted. She is beautiful no matter what. Her mom was an F2 red and white parti and dad was an F2 red tux.
> View attachment 51977
> View attachment 51985
> View attachment 51993
> ...


Willows coat texture look so much like Tilly's - I feel like I could reach out to touch it and it would feel exactly the same! 

I will try and get some pics of her coat on her back as that's where she's really light. She also looks a different colour when we're outside - much lighter!

I love willow's colour, makes her look more mellow


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Willow and Tilly are both beautiful girls


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes more Tilly pictures please. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

Red is a recessive color, so maybe harder to get without having a clue as to what you're doing. But it definitely isn't rare.
Cream dogs are actually red dogs. They just have genes that change the intensity of the red.
The breeders that approached you are probably idiots. Especially because they were interested in breeding a completely strange (to them) dog based solely on coat color. Jerk breeders.

No color is "rare" in the cockapoo. Poor breeders do that kind of thing to jack up their prices. And price shouldn't be based on color, in my opinion. Makes one think that a black dog, which is fairly simple to produce, is somehow less valuable or worthy than a red dog, which takes a bit more intelligence to produce.

Black dogs happen to be one of my favorites and I hate seeing the crap breeders discard them along with the lovely smoothies because they aren't "fancy" enough for them.

your little red man sure is a handsome fellow, though. And I don't mean to suggest he isn't worthy for breeding!


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Do both the poodle and the cocker need to carry the red gene to produce red pups
> 
> It is dreadful though how breeders are charging way over the odds based on colour... When I was looking the creams were definitely the more popular and charging more.
> 
> ...


Cream, buff, yellow, golden, apricot and red are all the exact same gene! Surprise! They are modified by different genes. 

So if you want a dark red, non fading color you have to avoid fade-causing genes that modify the original color.


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

My red babies!!

Of course only one is "red", two are light red or "apricot" and one is blonde. But they are all genetically red dogs


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

edenorchards said:


> Red is a recessive color, so maybe harder to get without having a clue as to what you're doing. But it definitely isn't rare.
> Cream dogs are actually red dogs. They just have genes that change the intensity of the red.
> The breeders that approached you are probably idiots. Especially because they were interested in breeding a completely strange (to them) dog based solely on coat color. Jerk breeders.
> 
> ...



Hoo- flipping-ray!!! :whoo::iagree::iagree::hug:


Love this! It so true! I hate it when breeders charge more for a 'rare' colour or judge a dogs characteristics based on colour. It's a load of tosh. Reds are beautiful but so are all dogs. I love blacks ( obviously) but what I really love about cockapoos is their all round character and that has NOTHING to do with colour.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

As I said on the first page of this thread, I don't get the price difference either. A well bred dog is a well bred dog never mind the colour. I love all colours and fully believe in equality!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Interesting thread. Poppy is not red but started off as a dark gold then lightened and now she has changed colour again and has got a lot darker at the roots. I will love her no matter what colour she ends up.

Im also a massive fan of the blacks and I fear they are the most under rated colour because they are not easy to photograph well. There is nothing more stunning than shiny black Poo coat.


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

And look at your beautiful Lola. I just love those smooth-faced beauties. You know lots of puppy farmers out here kill their smoothies because for some reason they think they aren't any good?
Isn't that nuts?!
That is the problem with charging more for a specific coat color or coat type. You start making these horrendous breeders believe that an animal is only as valuable as it is trendy. What a load of crap.
The value of the animal is in the animal's temperament. And health is important for the sake of the animal. It is the least we can do for them for all they do for us!

I wish more breeders thought about the lives their dogs touch instead of their bank accounts. It should be a labor of love not a business!!

And I love Lola. She is so lovely.


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

Black dogs really are so difficult to photograph. And the various blues, reds and chocolate shades that can be found in the coat never seem to translate to media.

Bright natural sunlight is the very best way to capture their beauty, I've found. That and a really good camera. Those moments you snap with a phone just never does them justice!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

edenorchards said:


> And look at your beautiful Lola. I just love those smooth-faced beauties. You know lots of puppy farmers out here kill their smoothies because for some reason they think they aren't any good?
> Isn't that nuts?!
> That is the problem with charging more for a specific coat color or coat type. You start making these horrendous breeders believe that an animal is only as valuable as it is trendy. What a load of crap.
> The value of the animal is in the animal's temperament. And health is important for the sake of the animal. It is the least we can do for them for all they do for us!
> ...


I love Lola too.. She's is a honey! Plus she's got the looks  and she knows it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would like one of each! I love them all!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Here is my black boy. Who's daddy is red. If left in a full coat he gets orangy red highlights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Weller how I would love to run my hands through your coat which is like rich crushed velvet! Scrummy boy!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you Ruth. You wouldn't be able to run your fingers through his coat as it's so short!he does feel nice though.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Thank you Ruth. You wouldn't be able to run your fingers through his coat as it's so short!he does feel nice though.


Oh then run my hand along his coat 

Either way I wish I had touchy feely internet!! I'd be right in there. He looks glorious.


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

Beautiful Karen! He is a gorgeous dog


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Here is my black boy. Who's daddy is red. If left in a full coat he gets orangy red highlights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is perfect!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Beautiful beautiful boy! X


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Here is my black boy. Who's daddy is red. If left in a full coat he gets orangy red highlights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the way he has been groomed. This is the length of coat I would like for Milo.

Val


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

My faded red chunky monkey boy Milo

Val


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Fiver said:


> View attachment 53153
> 
> 
> My faded red chunky monkey boy Milo
> ...


Ah Milo, handsome chap! He has faded quite a lot but still lovely.
I get Weller clipped right down on his body ( one up from bald) and his legs and head left slightly longer but must not look like a lolly pop head


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Milo seemed to fade very quickly when he was about 18 months old and his coat went very wooly and fleece like ( think he has sheep in his genes ) When it grows he gets wider and wider rather than longer , I think he's inherited the poodle fur. He's had some horrendous cuts at different groomers and I've laughed and cried at some of the results but thank goodness it does grow quickly. My boy has the most fabulous temperament he is comical and loving and I love him beyond words and wouldn't swap anything about him.

Val


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It was the same with willow but right around 11 months. She got woolly and curly. She started getting a lot of white hairs and then the fading started. All but her ears and tail. 
Milo is adorable. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Milo is gorgeous!!


----------



## akafudge (Mar 28, 2014)

Here is Barkley, he is 8 weeks old and is probably a 'red' cockapoo although the breeder never pointed it out or charged any more for him. What do you think?


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

akafudge said:


> Here is Barkley, he is 8 weeks old and is probably a 'red' cockapoo although the breeder never pointed it out or charged any more for him. What do you think?


Stunning little fellow, beautiful colour, defo a "red"


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is stunning. Lucky you. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous Barkley! Welcome -,reds are my favourites


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a wee honey bun.. Love him! Beautiful colour  certainly looks red to me.


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

akafudge said:


> Here is Barkley, he is 8 weeks old and is probably a 'red' cockapoo although the breeder never pointed it out or charged any more for him. What do you think?


Did you get Barkley from Thirza at Marley Doodles? We have a wee apricot red boy Stanley who is also 8 weeks and looks very similar. I think I remember her saying that one of his litter mates was called Barkley and wondered if yours is the same one?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> It was the same with willow but right around 11 months. She got woolly and curly. She started getting a lot of white hairs and then the fading started. All but her ears and tail.
> Milo is adorable.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Gandhi is getting lots of white hairs on his back

You don't notice until you look closely and then realise there's lots of them. It started about a month ago I think. I wonder if his colour will change. At the moment when you look at the base of his hair it's the same colour as the end, whereas as a puppy he was lighter and by his skin was darker. Now that's grown through he's just all the darker colour but with these individual white hairs


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Is red rare??? No colours or markings are rare as such, its just all about the breeding and what the parents produce and carry regarding colours. All gorgeous of course and so many different shades in some colours too. It just seems that red has be popular for quite a while now. x


----------



## akafudge (Mar 28, 2014)

Jinty said:


> Did you get Barkley from Thirza at Marley Doodles? We have a wee apricot red boy Stanley who is also 8 weeks and looks very similar. I think I remember her saying that one of his litter mates was called Barkley and wondered if yours is the same one?


Yes we did, picked him up a week ago which makes Barkley and Stanley brothers, obviously  They look almost identical to me!! Hope Stanley is doing well and I am sure he is giving you lots of attention!!!


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

How nice! One of the other pups, Doris has an owner on the forum too. So far so good with Stanley. He being a wee superstar! Hope thing are great with Barkley too


----------

